# Flo jet water



## Ren (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi if some one cud help. It's it possible to set up a Sanremo coffee machine with a flo-jet water system. I wanna set up a new business but looks like they have no running water in the small building and the only way I can operate a new coffee business is by using the flo jet bottles water system. 
thanks ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

in principle you can operate any plumb-in machine with a flo jet pump.

What's your setup exactly?
how about waste water possibilities?


----------



## Ren (Oct 27, 2019)

I ha the machine in a coffee shop but I have sub-let the commercial property to another person. I have kept the. Machine and im looking to open at a railway station. There no water connection I believe so need the flo-jet. Wastage from the machine in a bucket ? Perhaps. 
if I can use a flo jet that's good to know. Any other tips ? 
thank you


----------

